# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 120 liter tank



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone...
For my 1st msg in this forum i would like to introduce my 120 liter tank.

A few details about the tank:
Size: 120 Liter (100 X 30 X 40 cm)

Lightning: 2 X T5, 39W lamps. Osram 830 + Osram 865.

CO2: Do-It-Your-Self Yeast System.

Liquid Fertilization: Baruch Mor's Micro-Elements And Iron.

Substrate System: 3mm quartz on top of 
peat and red soil.

Filteration: Atman 400 L/H.

This tank is my first planted tank and its running for 6 mounts now.

Hope you like it...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i like the 25.5.05 the best myself, but the ada entry is also nice. i think you have a great tank there









ps: welcome to the board!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

That's funny - i like the 7.6.05 the best! good luck with the ADA contest. I think you have a nice tank going on there, and look forward to seeing more of in the future.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I like 7.6.05 the most.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think what made me like the 25.5.05 more was the glosso is all filled in, but both shots are really nice.

if you don't mind me critiqueing erin, i think your only problem would be the lack of midground plants especially on the left side in front of the ?creeping jenny?


----------

